# Who here uses Clicker Training?



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

I just sent this to my MIL in an e-mail and it got me thinking about how many of you on this forum use clicker training/positive reinforcement training? Did you always use it or did you convert from traditional methods? I'd love to hear your story of when the "the light bulb turned on" for your dog!

I always thought I had a good relationship with my dogs, Dehner (Great Dane)
probably the most. And with Pete, well you know we always called him 
"Big Dumb White Dog". Well, it's more like I was the "Big Dumb Blond 
Girl" (me). Before I started working with him with positive reinforcement 
trying to train him was like trying to train a block of wood, almost. 
He didn't want to learn, he couldn't see what good reason he would have 
to do what we asked. Now he is so excited to learn. I'll have to show 
you this weekend. You'll see the twinkle in his eye. It's 
heartwarming.


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry if this is too much of a duplicate thread. I just noticed one similar....


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

I use clicker for teaching dance moves and any trick that needs to be reinforced very specifically. For instance, when teaching a bow, I let my dog start to go down and as her front legs fully touch the floor, I click and praise her. Her bottom is still in the air so you have a very nice bow. I also use free play to encourage the dogs to give me new moves. I introduced a skate board (very useful for teaching a dog that some planks move). First they got a click for just approaching it, then I withheld it until they did something else that I liked. They soon cottoned on to what I was doing and started to give me all sorts of behaviours. I start with the command "in front". This tells them that we are about to begin training and then I take it from there, giving them a release word when work is done. I don't use clicker for agility as I have enough trouble getting my body language right without thinking about the clicker. 

Tonight, though, I've been told that I need a name for my right leg, to help call Inca there when we are changing directions in agility. I will use the clicker here as it should speed up the specific learning process.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I love clicker training and plan to use it with my pup. I find they pick up new tricks so quickly and it really helps them to understand what you're asking of them. I'm a big fan of positive reinforcement training.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I use a clicker to initially TRAIN a new behaviour, cos it makes it much easier and clearer for Paris to GET it so fast. Once I've got it trained, general practising is usually minus the clicker, but still using a bridging signal (my voice; "YESSSSSS!") in the same way as a clicker.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I've just recently become a clicker convert. I've used it on three foster dogs successfully. I like the Youtube Kikopup videos.

I don't use a clicker...I make a clicky noise with my tongue. That way I don't have to worry about not having it handy!


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

My friend is involved with a border collie rehabilitation trust and believes that the clicker is very good with rescue dogs as it seems to be so positive that they relax and respond more quickly. She has also used it with my horse, when he was enforced box rest, due to injury. Once they know how to target, this target can be used to induce them to go where they might not without the target - example going into boxes and trailers.

Referring to my other posting, I took both dogs out for a walk this morning, on the sides opposite to their regular positions. Actually getting them to stay were they were put was quite a challenge, but when they got the hang of it, I started to call Inca to right heel with the command "IN". It was a little hesitant at first but when I did some dance training this afternoon, "IN" brought her to the right heel 9 times out of 10. It saves falling over the dog when you want them to change direction in the agility ring.

Like another person on the forum, I fade out the clicker when the behaviour is established.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I use the clicker quite a bit to shape behaviors. I love the "hands off" approach to training. When the dog thinks they are training YOU - "If I do this, I make her give me cookies". Works like a charm!


----------



## KCWood (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd like to try clicker training with our future puppy. What type of clicker would you recommend?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Any regular clicker will do. I have a clicker collection - I buy a clicker whenever I buy something from a new business that has clickers. I order a LOT of my dog stuff from SitStay.com and they have clickers there.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Ive tried it, but I usually have too much stuff in my hands to do it right. I usually use a "yes" as a marker instead, but I think i will use the clicker for Cagney, my sheltie, for his socialization sessions (clicking when he sniffs people, or pretty much does anything but sit there and drool)


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

It doesn't have to be a clicker, just a very consistent marker that only means yes, now you get a treat (which doesn't have to be food). I found on one foster that Goodgirl! was more effective than the clicky noise.


----------

